# If you Had 2'x16', Would you Model HO or n?



## Steve C. (Jun 21, 2020)

Good Day,

I'm a returning model railroader and have been building layouts on and off for the past 37 years. I have modeled mostly HO scale and did one n scale many years ago. My last layout was a 7x16 HO scale which I was forced to dismantle and sell off after moving into a smaller home. I have about 2 (maybe 2.5)x16 in the garage to play with as a shelf layout. I've got so much HO rolling stock, figures and signs from the last layout and I'm wondering if you had a choice with 2x16, would you do a HO switching layout, or a n scale layout with the ability to run point to point or loop to loop?

The ability to run more trains under n scale is appealing so I either use what I got in HO and continue on with limitations, or I sell off everything HO and start fresh with n scale....either way, I'm just excited that I'm able to return once again to modeling....any recommendations or advice would be greatly appreciated! Many Thanks, Steve


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

In that space, N scale loop to loop. Now, that's just me! I gotta be able to sit back and let 'em run! 😃


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Nope, neither one.

HOm...Rhätische Bahn


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

At 2.5 feet wide, you're pretty much limited in HO to a switching layout. In N scale you could do loops AND switching ops. I suggest going for N.


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Fire21 said:


> At 2.5 feet wide, you're pretty much limited in HO to a switching layout. In N scale you could do loops AND switching ops. I suggest going for N.


My thoughts also.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

HOm curves work fine with a 15" radius. HOe would be even better.


----------



## The USRA Guy (Apr 26, 2020)

I personally would go with N if I was ever in that situation, as stated above HO would pretty much have to be a switching layout (I don't like them, but to each his own). It would kill me not to be able to just let them run and watch😱


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

All else being equal, N. But if I had that much HO already, then go with what you have.


----------



## Chaostrain (Jan 27, 2015)

I'd do N simply because I can do more.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

HO is what I can see and handle better at my age, so I would go with that scale. However, I also enjoy running in an outer loop. That makes my choice of HO a limiting problem because my current rolling stock needs a minimum of 31" curves to function reliably. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## Severn (May 13, 2016)

Maybe sketch out a layout or two on one of those computer model train layout tools. And then decide based on your findings... (Or pencil n paper)


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I had about the same amount of space in my garage when I decided to build a layout. I had neither HO or N so I didn't already have existing stuff. I wanted to go with N so I could run loops and have some sidings. I'm in my mid 70's and my hands are not as steady as they used to be so I went with the HO switching layout.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

You can do a decent industrial switching layout in HO in 2x16'. Mine is (just under) 2' by 12'.


----------



## Eilif (Nov 6, 2017)

Steve C. said:


> 1) I've got so much HO rolling stock, figures and signs from the last layout.
> 
> 2)The ability to run more trains under n scale is appealing
> 
> 3)So I either use what I got in HO and continue on with limitations, or I sell off everything HO and start fresh with n scale.


I cut your post down to the 3 key issues. The question for me would come down to how much you want to use the HO stuff you have. If you love your collection and want to use it, then you can make a nice switching layout. If you aren't as attached to your present HO stuff, then N seems like the logical choice. 

This is especially true since as best as I can tell from your post (within the limited medium) it sounds to me like you want to run longer trains and loop them. Maybe it's time to sell off and down-scale.


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 21, 2020)

Eilif said:


> I cut your post down to the 3 key issues. The question for me would come down to how much you want to use the HO stuff you have. If you love your collection and want to use it, then you can make a nice switching layout. If you aren't as attached to your present HO stuff, then N seems like the logical choice.
> 
> This is especially true since as best as I can tell from your post (within the limited medium) it sounds to me like you want to run longer trains and loop them. Maybe it's time to sell off and down-scale.


I am heading that direction. I assessed what I have which was quite a bit less than what I originally thought. I sold off so much 6 yrs ago, I honestly must of loss track and thought I had more. Only cars I have left are primarily passenger with a few engines and lots of HO accessories.


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I'd do N, but that's me. What you like is best for you. Think about it for a while - what it would be like with either.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Steve C. said:


> Good Day,
> 
> I'm a returning model railroader and have been building layouts on and off for the past 37 years. I have modeled mostly HO scale and did one n scale many years ago. My last layout was a 7x16 HO scale which I was forced to dismantle and sell off after moving into a smaller home. I have about 2 (maybe 2.5)x16 in the garage to play with as a shelf layout. I've got so much HO rolling stock, figures and signs from the last layout and I'm wondering if you had a choice with 2x16, would you do a HO switching layout, or a n scale layout with the ability to run point to point or loop to loop?
> 
> The ability to run more trains under n scale is appealing so I either use what I got in HO and continue on with limitations, or I sell off everything HO and start fresh with n scale....either way, I'm just excited that I'm able to return once again to modeling....any recommendations or advice would be greatly appreciated! Many Thanks, Steve


Steve C;

Ultimately, it will boil down to which type of layout Switching or continuous running you want, rather than what size trains you have on hand. If you feel you would be happy with a switching layout, and many are, then your choice is easy. Use the HO-scale trains you have. If you really want continuous running, then you will need to switch scales. While in the distant past, I've had O-gage and HO-scale layouts, I've been a happy N-scaler for over forty years. My layout is an N-scale shelf layout mounted on two walls of my garage. It's sectional (highly recommended) and my standard section is 4' long x 16" deep X 16" high. The height dimension comes in because it's a "bookshelf railroad" design I copied from an old Model Railroader Magazine article. It's also a two level railroad. I model the Milwaukee Road's passenger operations from Seattle Union Station, which it shared with Union Pacific. King St. Station across the street, was home to Northern Pacific, and Great Northern's passenger trains. So with N-scale I can have big time operation involving four class 1 transcontinental railroads, including continuous running, in a fairly small space. My biggest end loop section is only 3' deep, but I use a minimum radius of 16" to handle all that long equipment. If you are absolutely restricted to 2.5 feet of depth, you could use tighter curves and shorter rolling stock. The photos below show some of my layout.

Good Luck & Have Fun;

Traction Fan


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 21, 2020)

I just got an n-scale dummy loco off of Ebay to get my feel for the scale again.....it is small....and definitely a long time since I've modeled in "n." Just waiting for a piece of rolling stock in "n" to make my decision. I do like the ability to run continuous and realistic scale proportions with "n" but HO does feel good in my hand as well. A switching layout in HO could work, however I only have one switcher and a full size Rivarossi ML 4000 Krauss Maffei Southern Pacific to run along with 40' cars.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Steve C. said:


> I just got an n-scale dummy loco off of Ebay to get my feel for the scale again.....it is small....and definitely a long time since I've modeled in "n." Just waiting for a piece of rolling stock in "n" to make my decision. I do like the ability to run continuous and realistic scale proportions with "n" but HO does feel good in my hand as well. A switching layout in HO could work, however I only have one switcher and a full size Rivarossi ML 4000 Krauss Maffei Southern Pacific to run along with 40' cars.


Steve C;

Either way you can end up with a nice railroad. It's strictly your choice. One thing about HO-scale "Feeling good in your hand" Is simply that after all those years of HO experience, your hand, and more importantly your mind, is used to that size as being "normal" for you. I've been through the same thing twice in my life. When I went from O-scale to HO-scale, the HO equipment seemed tiny, It seemed to be more difficult to put cars on the track too. Years later I switched from HO-scale to N-scale, and the same thing happened. The N-scale equipment seemed tiny and I didn't think I could work with it, even though I was a young man with 20/20 vision and steady hands. Fast-forward to today. I'm now 72 years old, have to wear glasses to see much of anything, my hands shake a bit at times, and I even have one injured finger that doesn't work very well. Still, with all that going on, I can work in N-scale without any serious problems. HO scale now seems huge to me, and O-scale positively gigantic! 
This is quite normal. Our brains get used to all sorts of things and file them as normal. When anything comes along that doesn't meet the "normal", that we're used too, the difference is immediately obvious, and often exaggerated.
All I'm trying to point out here is that our preconceived perceptions play a bigger part than we may think in, well, how we think.
Again, it's strictly up to you, and you can't really go wrong either way. Just out of curiosity, is that SP Krauss Maffei the Diesel-Hydraulic oddball prototype with a 1960s model sold by Rivarossi back in the 1960s? I sold those, along with other HO-scale model trains, at Christmastime on my first job at a Woolworth's store. As I recall(?) it had only one powered truck, and was a pretty basic model. What model switcher do you have?
Are the single switcher, and the KM ML4000, your only HO locomotives? 
Since you said you had a lot invested In HO-scale trains, I imagined a considerable fleet of locos, and loads of cars. If you decide to switch scales, and two locos & 40 cars are your entire HO stock, then the sting of selling off the HO, for not much, is lessened a bit.

Good Luck & Have Fun with whatever you choose.

Traction Fan


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 21, 2020)

traction fan said:


> Steve C;
> 
> Either way you can end up with a nice railroad. It's strictly your choice. One thing about HO-scale "Feeling good in your hand" Is simply that after all those years of HO experience, your hand, and more importantly your mind, is used to that size as being "normal" for you. I've been through the same thing twice in my life. When I went from O-scale to HO-scale, the HO equipment seemed tiny, It seemed to be more difficult to put cars on the track too. Years later I switched from HO-scale to N-scale, and the same thing happened. The N-scale equipment seemed tiny and I didn't think I could work with it, even though I was a young man with 20/20 vision and steady hands. Fats forward to today. I'm now 72 years old, have to wear glasses to see much of anything, my hands shake a bit at times, and I even have one injured finger that doesn't work very well. Still, with all that going on, I can work in N-scale without any serious problems. HO scale now seems huge to me, and O-scale positively gigantic! This is quite normal. Our brains get used to all sorts of things and file them as normal. When anything comes along that doesn't meet the normal, that we're used too, the difference is immediately obvious, and often exaggerated All I'm trying to point out here is that our preconceived perceptions plays a bigger part than we may think in, well, how we think.. Again, it's strictly up to you, and you can't really go wrong either way. Just out of curiosity, is that SP Krauss Maffei the Diesel-Hydraulic oddball prototype with a 1960s model sold by I think Rivarossi or AHM? I sold tose, along with other model trains, at Christmastime on my first job at a Woolworth's store. As I recall(?) it had only one powered truck, and was a pretty basic model. Are the single switcher, and the KM your only HO locomotives? Since you said you had a lot invested In HO-scale trains, I imagined a considerable fleet of locos and loads of cars. If you decide to switch scales, and two locos & 40 cars are your entire HO stock, then the sting of selling off the HO, for not much, is lessened a bit.
> 
> ...


Good day, it's been quite a few years since I looked at my HO inventory, but I actually found that I sold off a majority of my rolling stock so going to another gauge won't be a problem. My SP Krauss Maffei is a Rivarossi in excellent shape with the scarlet and grey paint scheme. Most of what I sold off was a complete inventory of SP Overnight and Engines with all black widow paint with the exception of a PA-1 that pulled my passenger cars. What I do have a lot of in HO is accessories, signage, a whole load of PFE trailers that road piggyback on my last layout. I should be getting my "n" scale rolling stock today just to give me a better idea of what I am dealing with. Yes....I believe that I'm in a good position to have fun either way with HO or n scale. Definitely all in fun, and it's great to be back after a 7 year hiatus! Steve


----------



## gardena_shortline (Dec 5, 2019)

Mine is 2'x16' in HO. Purely industrial switching and I love it. Meets my desires. I go to the club to run a long train.


----------



## LJClark (Jun 26, 2017)

Severn said:


> Maybe sketch out a layout or two on one of those computer model train layout tools. And then decide based on your findings... (Or pencil n paper)


Agree. A good layout program (I use AnyRail) would answer a lot of questions. 

Start the project with Unitrack in both HO and N scale and see which scale gives you what you are looking for. Even if you want flex track, or even hand laid, for you final layout, you can go through a lot of ideas and variations with Unitrack for the drafts, and then work up different track for your final.


----------



## Railhead001 (Feb 12, 2020)

You can still do amazing things in HO, I just started on a 2x11' switching layout and for people who doubt small space, just check out:





__





Lance Mindheim


Interested in Custom Layout Building or Layout Design? Click HERE.




lancemindheim.com





The man is phenominal !!!


----------



## NewTexan (Apr 29, 2012)

Steve C. said:


> Good Day,
> 
> I'm a returning model railroader and have been building layouts on and off for the past 37 years. I have modeled mostly HO scale and did one n scale many years ago. My last layout was a 7x16 HO scale which I was forced to dismantle and sell off after moving into a smaller home. I have about 2 (maybe 2.5)x16 in the garage to play with as a shelf layout. I've got so much HO rolling stock, figures and signs from the last layout and I'm wondering if you had a choice with 2x16, would you do a HO switching layout, or a n scale layout with the ability to run point to point or loop to loop?
> 
> The ability to run more trains under n scale is appealing so I either use what I got in HO and continue on with limitations, or I sell off everything HO and start fresh with n scale....either way, I'm just excited that I'm able to return once again to modeling....any recommendations or advice would be greatly appreciated! Many Thanks, Steve


My suggestion is buy a 12x16 shed, insulate, put in a motel style HVAC unit and make a nice HO layout, N is just too small


----------



## cid (Jul 3, 2014)

Come on, not O gauge?? Think Big, NewTexan!! 

How big is your back yard, Steve C.?????


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 21, 2020)

cid said:


> Come on, not O gauge?? Think Big, NewTexan!!
> 
> How big is your back yard, Steve C.?????


Many years when growing up in California, a buddy and me wanted to build a live steamer.....I left there 33 yrs ago and he started doing garden railroading since he had a huge backyard.....actually my backyard is a pretty good size, however my trains would melt in the Arizona heat and I'd have to build on helluva trestle across my pool 🤣.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

NewTexan said:


> My suggestion is buy a 12x16 shed, insulate, put in a motel style HVAC unit and make a nice HO layout, N is just too small


New Texan;

Really, "N is just too small" for whom?

All photos below are my scratch-built, or kitbashed, N-scale structures. Click on the printed title under any photo to enlarge for detail. Click again on the enlarged photo surface to enlarge it more. See things like the truss rods & nut-bolt washer castings on the scratch-built wooden truss bridge in the last photo. By the way, I'm 72 years old and semi-disabled, and I built all these things and a lot more in N-scale.

Maybe you feel N-scale is "just too small" for you. O.K. you would know that better than anyone else. Maybe, you simply prefer another scale. That's fine, you, and every other modeler, should be free to choose whichever scale the individual likes best. "Every other modeler" would include the OP. He should be the only person to decide, for himself, whether N-scale or HO-scale, or whatever scale, is "too small", "too big" or "just right" for him.
N-scale is certainly not "too small" for me, or for thousands of other N-scalers. We like it just fine.

Traction Fan


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

OK Traction, now you're just showing off. Great work!


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Gramps said:


> OK Traction, now you're just showing off. Great work!


Gramps;

Your quite right, I am just showing off. Not for my own credit, so much as to show those who think N-scale is "just too small" that while it may be too small for a few people to physically work with, and too small for the legitimate preference of many, it is not too small for everyone, or even for most people. Whether or not it's "too small" for the OP is his choice. It just gets to me when someone says N-scale is just too small, without adding "for me." Each of us should be able to decide on our own favorite scale without open-ended general pronouncements bashing one scale, presumably for everybody.
Thanks for the compliment on my work, but the main point was to simply show what's possible in a "too small" scale.

Traction Fan


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 21, 2020)

Thank you so much for all the wonderful helpful advice! What an immense amount of information...I still got a lot of thinking to do; I dream of a nice switching HO layout, then again a nice Loop to Loop with a switching yard in N scale would be nice too. I was big into modeling SP during the Overnight and Black Widow era.....may make my decision based on what's available in rolling stock. Many thanks again for taking your time to respond! Steve


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

traction fan said:


> Gramps;
> 
> Your quite right, I am just showing off. Not for my own credit, so much as to show those who think N-scale is "just too small" that while it may be too small for a few people to physically work with, and too small for the legitimate preference of many, it is not too small for everyone, or even for most people. Whether or not it's "too small" for the OP is his choice. It just gets to me when someone says N-scale is just too small, without adding "for me." Each of us should be able to decide on our own favorite scale without open-ended general pronouncements bashing one scale, presumably for everybody.
> Thanks for the compliment on my work, but the main point was to simply show what's possible in a "too small" scale.
> ...


Understood, I was joking but your work is worth a compliment


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Gramps said:


> Understood, I was joking but your work is worth a compliment


Gramps;

I know you were just kidding. Thanks for your response though.

Traction Fan 🙂


Steve C. said:


> Good Day,
> 
> I'm a returning model railroader and have been building layouts on and off for the past 37 years. I have modeled mostly HO scale and did one n scale many years ago. My last layout was a 7x16 HO scale which I was forced to dismantle and sell off after moving into a smaller home. I have about 2 (maybe 2.5)x16 in the garage to play with as a shelf layout. I've got so much HO rolling stock, figures and signs from the last layout and I'm wondering if you had a choice with 2x16, would you do a HO switching layout, or a n scale layout with the ability to run point to point or loop to loop?
> 
> The ability to run more trains under n scale is appealing so I either use what I got in HO and continue on with limitations, or I sell off everything HO and start fresh with n scale....either way, I'm just excited that I'm able to return once again to modeling....any recommendations or advice would be greatly appreciated! Many Thanks, Steve


SteveC;

Another thought just occurred to my senile brain. You say you have lots of HO-scale structures, and figures. Do you have any interest in narrow-gauge railroads? HOn30" (a.k.a. HOn2-1/2'), uses HO-scale bodies of narrow gauge equipment over N-scale mechanisms, running on N-scale track. The railroad, structures and figures would still be HO-scale, but the track would be N-scale, and could turn around in 2.5 feet of layout width.
Just a thought on how to use some of your existing HO accessories, and still have continuous running. Of course most of the narrow-gauge prototypes didn't run heavy train schedules. In many cases only a train, or two, a day; so "continuous running" wasn't exactly their forte.

Traction Fan 
.K.A.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I mentioned narrow gauge in post #3. Went over like a lead zeppelin.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

MichaelE;

I get it. Of course you were suggesting meter gauge, some of that "foreign stuff" you like! You know, those railroads that are generally more advanced than ours and actually have reliable passenger service! Besides, The rock group "Lead Zeppelin was pretty successful! 😄 

Traction Fan


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Meter gauge only because I'm working with it, but any narrow gauge HO would be appropriate for that size of sub-roadbed. He would be able to use tighter radius curves that would be entirely correct for that gauge and still use his structures.

If he chose, by a long shot, HOe (Germany / Austria), he could use N scale track and would even be slightly narrower than HOn3.

Not many into European railroads around these parts though. I find narrow gauge Swiss very charming running in the wooded part of the Alps. Scenery possibilites are endless.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

MichaelE said:


> Meter gauge only because I'm working with it, but any narrow gauge HO would be appropriate for that size of sub-roadbed. He would be able to use tighter radius curves that would be entirely correct for that gauge and still use his structures.
> 
> If he chose, by a long shot, HOe (Germany / Austria), he could use N scale track and would even be slightly narrower than HOn3.
> 
> Not many into European railroads around these parts though. I find narrow gauge Swiss very charming running in the wooded part of the Alps. Scenery possibilites are endless.


MichaelE;

I hope you know. I was just pulling your leg a bit. Your layout looks excellent in your photos, and you are a valuable resource to the forum, simply because, unlike most of us, you do know a lot about European railways. For instance I, a 40 year N-scaler, didn't know that HOe was related to N-scale track.

Keep up your good work;

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I knew you were. It's all good.


----------



## Steve C. (Jun 21, 2020)

traction fan said:


> Gramps;
> 
> I know you were just kidding. Thanks for your response though.
> 
> ...


I don't have a lot of much other than accessories (e.g. signs, automobiles, piggyback trailers, a few rolling stock, passengers and two engines) in HO. It appears I sold most of it back 6 or so yrs ago. So, I can either go HO for switching or Looping N layout. I guess it all goes back to perspective....if I was to do a switching layout in 2X16' I'd keep it flat with buildings and some foliage but stay away from mountains....I do like the switching layout in HO and the detail I can provide, but then again....I don't want in a few years to get bored. On the N layout, will I get frustrated with lack of detail or having to use tweezers on accessories? There's a lot to take into consideration and the nice thing is; I have time and I'm in no rush to jump in without doing my homework. The interesting thing is that on one of my HO lines way back, I had a narrow gauge shortline running with it.....not a bad alternative.


----------



## Railhead001 (Feb 12, 2020)

That was my dilema with 2'x11'. With N scale I could model some great natural scenery but not so much on the detail front as I could with HO. I decided on HO because I could make my industries interdependent on each other. Produce warehouse delivers boxcars of fruit to Tropicana Plant, reefers leave Tropicana plant to go to Cold storage facility. Corn syrup facility delivers to soda plant and Tropican Plant, transfer warehouse receives from Soda plant and delivers parts to any of the previous mentioned industries....I can have some really great detailed scenes with HO and if I get bored I can switch over to MOW operations (I have a great collection of pieces) and with HO I can continue to add details regardless of space...lights, fire hydrants, pallets, dumpsters etc etc..


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

Steve C. said:


> I don't have a lot of much other than accessories (e.g. signs, automobiles, piggyback trailers, a few rolling stock, passengers and two engines) in HO. It appears I sold most of it back 6 or so yrs ago. So, I can either go HO for switching or Looping N layout. I guess it all goes back to perspective....if I was to do a switching layout in 2X16' I'd keep it flat with buildings and some foliage but stay away from mountains....I do like the switching layout in HO and the detail I can provide, but then again....I don't want in a few years to get bored. On the N layout, will I get frustrated with lack of detail or having to use tweezers on accessories? There's a lot to take into consideration and the nice thing is; I have time and I'm in no rush to jump in without doing my homework. The interesting thing is that on one of my HO lines way back, I had a narrow gauge shortline running with it.....not a bad alternative.


Steve C.;

You are wise to take your time deciding what you want to model. I also agree that the HO-scale switching layout would be better if fairly flat and in an urban setting to look realistic. You might have a grade for unloading hopper cars at a coal-fired power plant, but you won't have room for mountains or other large scenery features. That, to me anyway, is another advantage of the urban setting. You could model some "concrete canyons" (spaces between tall buildings) more realistically than sprawling natural canyons, for example.
You might also do some street running with track buried in the middle of a city street. That would be an interesting detail you could model. There are two spectacular urban layouts I suggest you look up online for inspiration. One is George Sellios "Franklin & South Manchester, and the other was built by rock star Rod Stewart. I think it's called "big city lights" or something like that. Both layouts are incredibly gorgeous. 

I wouldn't worry much about being able to do detailing in N-scale, should you end up favoring the continuous running option. First, you've worked in N-scale before, so you know how to handle it. Second, if you look back through this thread, you'll see my response to a member, "New Texan" who said "N is just too small." My response had several photos attached that showed structures, some quite detailed, that I have scratch-built, or kitbashed in N-scale. I think they show what can be done, even by an old guy like me, in N-scale. Yes, I do sometimes use tweezers to handle small detail parts, like those photo-etched tools hanging in the maintenance shed, shown in one of my photos. However, those same tools are made in HO-scale too, and I suspect a modeler working in HO-scale ain't gonna be able to handle them with his fingers either! As far as your own personal physical abilities, you would know those better than anyone else.
I've always maintained that anything that can be done in one scale, can be done in the other scales too. There are exceptions, I can't sit on one of my locos and ride it, like the live steam guys do, but neither can anyone modeling in G-scale or smaller! 

As for getting bored, well that's possible with any layout, but one designed with operating potential, that mimics the operation of a real railroad, can hold your interest for years. This could be true of either the switching, or the continuous running layouts.
Ultimately It's simply a choice, to be made by you, of which type of layout operation you prefer. If all else fails, flip a coin! You can't really go wrong either way.

Good Luck & have Fun

Traction Fan 🙂


----------



## jackpresley (Dec 19, 2017)

If you have ever done switching puzzles and like it, that's a great option with 2x16. With N, you could have a very complex layout as 22" diameter turn is not considered tight. If you could swell the ends to 30" you could have even broader, more sweeping turns. With 16' I could see some incredible yards. Katousa.com has great info and I was pleasantly surprised by the reliability and smooth operation of their track system. 

I found the size and realism so appealing that I bought an entire set to make the Granite Gorge and Northern layout in N scale. Unfortunately, we changed plans and decided to move before I could build it. Which may have been a blessing. Now I find that these tired old eyes and less steady hands make it too difficult to work with. I'm trying to decide if I should move up to O instead of going back to HO.


----------

